

U.S. Currently Fighting 74 Different Wars … That It Will Publicly Admit - Coffeelurker
http://b4in.info/s4Ru

======
ccdan
Bases and military relationships = wars? LOL!

That site is ridiculous.

------
nrlucas
link should be: [http://beforeitsnews.com/economy/2013/05/u-s-currently-
fight...](http://beforeitsnews.com/economy/2013/05/u-s-currently-
fighting-74-different-wars-that-it-will-publicly-admit-2519182.html)

~~~
Coffeelurker
Sorry for the mistake with the link. my bad

